# Sind die Meerforellen da ??



## MxkxFxsh (5. November 2000)

Hallo an ALLE,
wie sieht es denn aus mit der Meerforelle, bis jetzt?? Wer hat denn schon gute Fänge vorzuweisen und wenn ja, wo und wie wurden "sie" auf die Schuppen gelegt ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Würde mich und andere, bestimmt intressieren!

------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## hecht24 (5. November 2000)

genau immer her mit den infos

------------------
moin moin


----------



## hecht24 (7. November 2000)

wo bleiben die tips

------------------
moin moin


----------



## MiCo (10. November 2000)

Hi MikeFisch,
war heute zum Dorscheblinkern auf Fehmarn in  Marienleuchte. Neben 7 Dorschen auch 2 Meerforellen. Beide jedoch knapp unter Maß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
MiCo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. November 2000)

Hi MiCo,
danke für Deine Info, schade mit den Untermassigen !!
Ich fahre am 11.11. zum Blinkern nach Fehmarn, mal sehen wie es wird ?
Ich werde im Board berichten !!


------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. November 2000)

Hi an ALLE,
mein kurzer Bericht : Süd-Sturm, in Böen um 7-8, 1,5m-2m zuwenig Wasser um Fehmarn herrum , die Nacht sehr kalt und *keine* Fische !!
Wir hatten reichlich geblinkert, sogar auf weite Strecken, aber es war nichts zu machen, der Fisch wollte nicht, oder war sogar überhaupt nicht vor Ort !!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fazit dieser Angeltour : bei Süd-, oder Nordstürmen, könnt ihr getrost zu Hause bleiben, wenn was gefangen wird, ist es reiner Zufall !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damit möchte ich aber Niemanden das Angeln vermiesen, in und um Fehmarn herrum, im Gegenteil, wer Lust hat, sollte immer und zu jeder Zeit fischen gehen, denn zu Hause auf dem Sofa fange ich bestimmt *keine* Fische !!





------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2000)

Na bin ich ja nicht alleine. 
Ich war Samstag auf Fehmarn und bin auch als Schneider nach Hause gefahren. Noch nicht mal ein Biß das hatte ich eigentlich noch nie beim Brandungsangeln.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## hecht24 (14. November 2000)

hi jungs
war auch bei der schneider brigade.
aber der hecht gibt nich auf naechsten monat bin ich wieder an der ostsee.
diesmal auf dorsch

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2000)

Ein guter Freund hat letzten Samstag eine stramme MeeFo gefangen am Strand von Elmenhorst in der Lübecker Bucht.
Es giebt also noch welche.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## hecht24 (4. Dezember 2000)

cool
schade das ich so weit vom meer entfernt wohne

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Dezember 2000)

Hi,
ich habe auch gehört, das zur Zeit, verstärkt große Silberblanke gefangen werden! Im Moment noch in den dänischen Gewässern, aber ich bin mir sicher, das das hier auch noch kommt!





------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2000)

Wolln es hoffen Mike ich wollte die nächsten Wochen auch noch mal los bevor es richtig kalt wird.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MiCo (6. Dezember 2000)

Hab irgenwie das Gefühl, daß der andauernde südliche Wind den Mefo&acute;s nicht bekommt. Sonst eher ein Garant für gute Fänge, wenn in der kalten Jahreszeit der Wind auf Süd dreht und damit mildere Luft zu uns bringt. Doch diesen Herbst/Winter immer nur die gleiche Windrichtung, doch schon seit Wochen, Monaten. Habe jedenfalls noch von Keinem beständig gute Fänge vernehmen können.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Dezember 2000)

Hey MiCo!
Das mit dem Südwind ist richtig und Du kannst das auf die gesamte Brandungsangelei beziehen. Auf Wattwurm beißt ja auch so richtig kein Fisch. Die Dorsche sind alle noch viel zu weit draußen und das gilt für die MeeFo ebenso. Denke ich.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Uwe (12. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Ihr Blech und Plastikkurbeler,hat jemand was gehört, ob es um Fehmarn besser geworden ist?
ich überlege ob ich So und Mo hochtuckere. Das hieße So vom Ufer blinkern und Mo Kutter oder Bötchen mieten. Wäre schön wenn jemand was Positives berichten könnte.Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Dezember 2000)

Hi Uwe,
Du Motorboot-Fischnachsteller, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also vom Strand aus auf Meerforelle, ist zur Zeit in der südlichen Ostsee, total schwer!
Weil durch den langanhaltenden Südwind, kein "gutes Wasser" da ist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe von Anglern gehört, das es erst ab Nordfünen (DK) wieder richtig gut beisst, da scheint das Wasser besser zu sein ?!
Aber trotzdem, viel Spass !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2000)

Ich hoffe das nach dem Sturm aus Westen den wir gerade haben alles verbessern wird. Samstag soll der Wind sogar auf Nord-West drehen. Das währe natürlich super dann fahre ich Samstag auch gleich hoch, mal sehen wie es wirklich wird.
Uwe wünsche ich natürlich ein dickes

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------

